# spiele mit einer Hand spielen



## atlantar (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit pc spiele z.b. Call of Duty mit nur einer Hand zu spielen.
Durch einen Unfall habe Ich meinen Linken Arm nicht mehr und würde gerne die Spiele weiter spielen 
gibt es eine möglichkeit ?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juli 2012)

Ego-Shooter mit nur einer Hand ist ziemlich 'grenzwertig', ich glaube nicht, dass du hier wirklich Spass dran haben wirst. 

Ich glaube wir hatten hier mal so eine Diskussion, da konnte jemand nur seine Daumen (?) benutzen und so entstand eine interessante Diskussion zum Thema 'Steuerung bei körperlich eingeschränkten Zockern' ... 

Willst du CoD im Multiplayer oder eher im Singleplayer spielen? Im SP dürfte es wohl machbar sein, z.B. mit einer Maus die viele Tasten besitzt, so das man hier ggf. Springen, Laufen, Ducken etc. auf Buttons 'binden' könnte. Im MP stell ich mir die ganze Sache zu umständlich und demotivierend vor.

Wie siehts bei anderen Genres aus? Adventures? Strategie? Aufbauspiele bzw. WiSims? Die dürften sich alle, mehr oder minder, gut mit der Maus steuern lassen?!


----------



## ING (30. Juli 2012)

gab doch auch vor einiger zeit das konzept der "brain-maus" womit man die bewegung in einem shooter per gedanken steuern konnte was, wie man auf demonstrationen sehen konnte, auch schon gut funktionierte. hab allerdings keine ahnung was daraus geworden ist, jedenfalls hab ich schon seit ewigkeiten nichts mehr davon gehört.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Juli 2012)

Ich habe diese Eingabesteuerung hier gefunden, allerdings war es da wohl noch in der Entwicklung und ich weiß nicht ob diese bereits abgeschlossen wurde:


> Für die 3D-Maus hat das Team eine Firmware entwickelt, dank der das  Gerät eine entsprechende Steuerung mit nur einer Hand ermöglicht.


Neue 3D-Maus auch als effektivere Games-Steuerung | Pressemitteilungen-online.de
Video:
3D-Spheric-Mouse on Vimeo

Ansonsten gibt es noch so etwas wie die folgende Steuerung, welche man sich an den Finger stecken kann.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJ6YzUOM_X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber ob es mit dieser auch möglich wäre, Ego Shooter mit einer Hand zu spielen, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2012)

Schau mal auf die Seite - da hat jemand einen Controller entwickelt, den man mit einer Hand bedienen kann. Gibt auch ein Demovideo, wo man sieht, wie er Halo spielt.

eDimensional 3D Glasses and Innovative PC Gaming Accessories


----------



## hifumi (30. Juli 2012)

Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch Möglichkeiten die Füße zu Hilfe zu nehmen. Man könnte zum Beispiel eine extra Tastatur anschliessen die evtl. einige Tasten entfernt hat und nur noch die übrig sind die man braucht. Natürlich so belegt, dass man sie gut erreichen kann.
Manche Joysticks eignen sich vielleicht auch dafür, sie mit den Füßen zu bedienen.
Mein Cousin hatte früher für den C64 einen Joystick der mehr wie ein Trackball funktioniert hat. Man hat seine Hand flach obendrauf gelegt und konnte dann die 8 verschiedenen Richtungen aktivieren. Es war also keine Kugel drin sondern nur eine Halbkugel obendrauf, mit der man die Mikroschalter aktiviert hat.
Mit ein bisschen Basteltalent könnte man sicherlich auch ein normales Gamepad umbauen, so dass sich das Steuerkreuz mit einem Fuß bedienen lässt (Ersatz für WASD) und 4 andere Tasten mit dem anderen Fuß, als Ersatz für Leertaste usw., und dazu natürlich noch möglichst viele Tasten an der Maus selbst, wie z.B. bei der Razer Naga: Razer NAGA MMOG Laser Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## shippy74 (30. Juli 2012)

Das einzige was ich kenne ist die G13 Logitech - G13 Advanced Gameboard
Ob es das jetzt für die rechte Hand gibt weiß ich nicht oder ob man das vielleicht um-stecken oder umbauen kann.  in wie weit der Joystick als maus genutzt werden kann lässt sich sicher in erfahrung bringen, hier müsste man vielleicht mal Logitech anschreiben.


----------



## Mothman (30. Juli 2012)

Ja, daran hatte ich auch gedacht. 
Links auf den Boden ein präparierte Tastatur und mit dem Fuß bedienen.
Das bedarf natürlich einer Menge Übung und ich weiß nicht, ob das funktioniert.  Aber wäre zumindest ein Möglichkeit.


----------



## shippy74 (30. Juli 2012)

SO nochmal gesucht, es gibt ne Fuß Maus, kostet allerdings 130 Euro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fußmaus (Slipper Mouse) Programmable Pedal fur PC und Mac


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2012)

Der Controller den ich gepostet hab, kostet auch "nur" 130$ - und den kann man sich individuell anpassen von den versch. Steuereinheiten her.


----------



## shippy74 (30. Juli 2012)

Ja geht doch nicht darum was wer gepostet hat, Hier geht es doch darum alternativen zu finden und je mehr desto besser,oder nicht?? Für was sich atlantar letztendlich entscheidet muß er alleine wissen, hat halt alles seine Vor und Nachteile, die Fußmaus kann man halt für alles nutzen, in wie weit das mit dem Controller geht weiß ich nicht, ist aber auch egal.
Ich denk wenn man mal in ein Orthopädie Fachgeschäft geht gibts da sicher auch noch Alternativen, für "eingeschränkte" Personen gibt es doch in Deutschland jede Menge Sachen.


----------



## svd (30. Juli 2012)

Auch TrackIR könnte helfen, Kopfbewegungen auf den Mauszeiger zu übertragen oder zB den rechten Analogstick zu ersetzen.


----------



## atlantar (31. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, das eDimensional sieht gut aus scheint mit einer Hand ganz gut zu funktionieren das Fussmaus wäre auch eine Alternative. Ich werde mir erst das eDimensional  besorgen mall schauen bis dahin habe ich mir die Wii gekauft viele Spiele kann man da mit einer Hand Spielen ist ganz okay. Nochmals vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2012)

Ich meine, ich hätte auch mal so was wie das G13 von Logitech oder Razer Nostromo gesehen mit einem kleinen Joystick, den man selber platzieren kann. Bei den beiden eben genannten kann man den rechts sitzenden Stick aber leider nicht umplatzieren, so weit ich weiß  ^^   vlt. fällt es jemanden ein, was ich meine.


----------



## shippy74 (31. Juli 2012)

Ja da gab es was von Saitek glaube ich...


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2012)

Wie wär's mit einem Lenkrad für die Füße?
Da könnte man irgendeine Schlaufe dran machen, in die der Fuß eingehängt wird und so nach rechts und links drehen und das Gaspedal als "nach vorne laufen" belegen.

Wenn man 2 oder mehr Mäuse/Trackballs etc an einen PC anschliesst, addieren sich deren Bewegungen. Sprich: man könnte dem rechten Fuß eine Maus mit nur einer Achse für rechts/links geben und dem linken eine für rauf/runter. 

Spiele für nur eine Hand: 
*Defense Grid: The Awakening* [exzellentes Tower Defense Spiel]
*Portal 1/2* müsste mit einer 4-Tasten Maus möglich sein (Portale, Benutzen, Springen)

Und dann gibt's noch sowas: 
Razer Nostromo Gaming Keypad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Logitech G13 Advance Gameboard USB schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## atlantar (31. Juli 2012)

Ja den G13 von Logitech und von anderen Firmen gibt’s ähnliche aber da braucht man noch zusätzlich noch die Maus also zwei Hände nichts für mich.
Ich wollte schon immer Strategie mal ausprobieren die kann man doch nur mit einer Hand spielen oder ?  welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen…


----------



## golani79 (31. Juli 2012)

Im Strategiebereich finde ich Company of Heroes sehr gelungen! 
Ansonsten ist auch die Total War Serie zu empfehlen - je nachdem, welche Settings du magst, ist eigentlich fast für jeden was dabei.
Medieval 2, Empire oder Shogun.

Company of Heroes ist halt eher RTS actionbetont und schneller, während man bei Total War eine Mischung aus RTS und rundenbasierend hat.

Auf good old games gibts noch Stronghold, welches mir damals auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Im Strategiebereich finde ich Company of Heroes sehr gelungen!
> Ansonsten ist auch die Total War Serie zu empfehlen - je nachdem, welche Settings du magst, ist eigentlich fast für jeden was dabei.
> Medieval 2, Empire oder Shogun..


Was ich bei der Total War-Reihe so schätze, ist die Tatsache, dass man die Schlachten jederzeit pausieren kann und so genauer planen kann, bzw man hat so viel Zeit wie man will. Liesse sich darum wohl auch gut mit einer Hand spielen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2012)

atlantar schrieb:


> Ja den G13 von Logitech und von anderen Firmen gibt’s ähnliche aber da braucht man noch zusätzlich noch die Maus also zwei Hände nichts für mich.


Der hat auf der rechten Seite einen Analog Stick, den du als Mausersatz verwenden kannst. 

Ansonsten wäre ein Touchpad ( Perixx PERIPAD-501 U Touchpad, USB, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ) auch noch eine Idee. Das könntest du dir neben/vor die Tastatur legen und mit dem Daumen bedienen, während die Finger auf der Tastatur sind.


----------



## Mothman (31. Juli 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was ich bei der Total War-Reihe so schätze, ist die Tatsache, dass man die Schlachten jederzeit pausieren kann und so genauer planen kann, bzw man hat so viel Zeit wie man will. Liesse sich darum wohl auch gut mit einer Hand spielen.


Ja, Total War ist super. 
Mir fällt dort auch gerade kein Spielelement ein, welches man nicht ausschließlich mit der Maus bedienen könnte. 
Klar, mit Hotkeys hat man Vorteile und die Map scrollt sich auch leichter mit den WASD-Tasten, aber möglich ist es bei TW denke ich mal schon ganz gut.

Am besten zu steuern mit nur der Maus sind wohl aber immer noch Adventure. Zum Beispiel jetzt ganz aktuell und ziemlich geil gemacht das Spiel zu dem Comic "The Walking Dead".


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2012)

atlantar schrieb:


> Ja den G13 von Logitech und von anderen Firmen gibt’s ähnliche aber da braucht man noch zusätzlich noch die Maus also zwei Hände nichts für mich.


 da ist doch noch so ein Joystick mit angebracht, der ersetzt die Maus. Aber ich hab eben nur welche "für rechtshänder" gefunden, also mit der linken Hand zu bedienen.




> Ich wollte schon immer Strategie mal ausprobieren die kann man doch nur mit einer Hand spielen oder ? welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen…


 Shogun 2 wäre zB gut, oder auch Civilization 4 oder 5, da kannst Du - weil es rundenbasiert ist - auch in Ruhe steuern. 

Hilfreich wäre bei Echtzeitstrategie eine Maus mit einigen Sondertasten, damit Du Truppen gruppieren kannst. Normalerweise macht man das durch ein "umrahmen" der Einheiten, dann STRG+<Zahlentaste>, um daraus sozusagen eine einzige große Einheit zu bilden. Und mit <Zahlentaste> kann man diese "Einheit" dann aufrufen - beim Gruppieren kannst Du natürlich die Hand von der Maus absetzen, aber das Aufrufen der gewünschten Einheit muss auch mal schnell gehen, wäre also gut, wenn Du eine Maus hast, bei der Du zumindest 5-6 Tasten so belegen kannst, dass deren Drücken den Zahlentasten 1, 2, 3 usw. entspricht.


----------



## Mothman (31. Juli 2012)

Oder wie wäre es mit Heroes of Might & Magic (bzw Might & Magic Heroes)? 
Das müsste imo sich auch super nur mit Maus spielen lassen. Das läuft komplett rundenbasiert. Auf der Karte und in den Schlachten.
Oder das Spiel "Might and Magic Clash of Heroes" ein Ableger aus dem Might & Magic Universum ist imo total auf Maus-Steuerung ausgelegt. Ist ein cooles Puzzlespiel mit (leichten) RPG-Elementen.

Oder natürlich man geht retro und spielt Sachen wie "Battle Isle" oder "History Line". 

EDIT:
Jo, Civilization  ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Legend of Grimrock? 

IMO gibt es genau für 'solche' Spiele eine spezielle Eingabevariante. Jedenfalls hab ich sowas mal gelesen, dass ein körperlich eingeschränkter Spieler in deren Forum sich die Steuerung XYZ gewünscht hat und die Entwickler ASAP darauf reagiert haben.


----------



## atlantar (31. Juli 2012)

G13 von Logitech und die anderen sind für die linke Hand konzipiert rechts müsste ich mit dem kleinen finger den  Joystick bedienen das wird glaube ich nicht gehen oder sehr schwer.Total War Shogun sicht gut aus hole ich mir.


----------



## MICHI123 (31. Juli 2012)

atlantar schrieb:


> Ja den G13 von Logitech und von anderen Firmen gibt’s ähnliche aber da braucht man noch zusätzlich noch die Maus also zwei Hände nichts für mich.
> Ich wollte schon immer Strategie mal ausprobieren die kann man doch nur mit einer Hand spielen oder ?  welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen…


Ich bin ja großer Fan von Command and Conquer Generals, mit Addon Zero Hour, und ggf. mit Mod "Shockwave", das ist echt klasse. Aber auch relativ schnell.
Da wird auch viel mit Hotkeys gespielt, aber ich nutze in erster Linie nur die Gruppenfunktion, sprich STRG+zahl. Sowas könnte man dann natürlich auch auf die Daumentasten einer maus legen. 
Hier zum Beispiel eine Razer Maus (Auch wenn ich Razer eigentlich nicht mag) mit sehr vielen Daumentasten, Frage ist halt, wie gut die sich alle erreichen lassen. Die hier sieht sogar (zwar hässlicher aus) praktischer aus, weil die Tasten leichter zu erreichen zu sein scheinen.


----------



## atlantar (31. Juli 2012)

Danke für die vielen Tips und Hilfe. Ist einiges dabei was ich bestimmt ausprobieren werde.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (3. August 2012)

im grunde genommen brauchen computerspiele garnicht so viele tasten 

nehmen wir mal battlefield 3 als beispiel welches schon vergleichsweise viele benötigt

man benötigt 
"sehen"=maus
feuern=linksklick
spotten=mausrad nach links drücken
anzoomen=rechtsklick
nachladen=mausrad drücken
nahkampf=zweite daumen taste
waffe wechseln=scrollen
springen=mausrad nach rechts drücken
hinlegen=vierte daumentaste
ducken=dritte daumentaste
rennen=erste daumentaste

dann gibt es noch so tasten die selten dran kommen wie in fahrzeuge platz wechseln das würd ich dann einfach über den ziffernblock machen das neber der tastatur liegt dann kann man kurz absetzen und draufklicken

und dann brauchste natürlich  noch wasd 
da könnte das sehr interresant sein
MaKey MaKey - An Invention Kit for Everyone - YouTube

da könntest du dir mit etwas engangement deine eigene "fuß tastatur" machen,  aber nicht aus früchten sonst musst du im nachhinein apfelmuß aufwichen

Zusammengefasst kauf dir ne Maus mit vielen Extra tasten wie die Razer Naga, Mach dir mit "MaKey MaKey" die tasten die du ansonsten nicht gut genug bedienen kannst und schau mit welchen körperteilen du diese gut bedienen kannst( füße mund was weiß ich) und dann brauchste noch übung übung übung 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> im grunde genommen brauchen computerspiele garnicht so viele tasten
> 
> nehmen wir mal battlefield 3 als beispiel welches schon vergleichsweise viele benötigt
> 
> ...


 Da fehlt allerdings noch wenigstens "nach vorne", also "W" - ASD fehlt dann auch noch, aber zur Not käme man in der Tat auch nur mit W aus. Wird nur manchmal dann schwer, gleichzeitig die Tasten zu treffen


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2012)

Multitouch-Tastatur: PC mit den Füßen bedienen


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (3. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da fehlt allerdings noch wenigstens "nach vorne", also "W" - ASD fehlt dann auch noch, aber zur Not käme man in der Tat auch nur mit W aus. Wird nur manchmal dann schwer, gleichzeitig die Tasten zu treffen



kommentar zuende lesen 
ps:passiert jeden mal


----------



## Kreon (3. August 2012)

Also meinen ersten Shooter (Quake) habe ich auch nur per Maus gespielt. LMT: Schießen, RMT: vorwärts und ab und zu mal springen.
Aber gerade für die Richtungsänderung wäre schon ein USB-Pedal mit 3 Tasten ausreichend. Den Rest würde ich auch über eine Maus mit vielen Tasten (Naga, G600, usw.) lösen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2012)

Am geeignetesten wären dann natürlich Adventure. In diesem Genre kann man die meisten Spiele ja komplett mit der Maus spielen.


----------

